# copy phone to share stuff



## dcooterfrog (Dec 14, 2011)

ok we are seeing lots of clever stuff here al based upon the stock rom KC's kernel and cwmod. how do we combine all of this stuff into a good stock rom.

we have seen lots of good debloat.
resizing of the \preinstall partiion
we all know some great apps and systme enhancements that we would like to see
updates to stock apps like gmail, additions like widget picker., samba server,
enhanced themes, I have one that is mosltry stock that I made with the kitchen and paint.net
beter launcher.

so how do we take a great optimized phone and share it. would a nandroid of a phone with wiped data capture all the necesaries
can a nadroid be changed to a flashable zip

I tried fruitcake maker and it didn't apper to work, I was optomistic about that.


----------



## buffaloquinn (Dec 17, 2011)

This question comes up in a lot of forums because some people think we should be able to just copy the whole package from one phone to another like we can on computers. Unfortunately almost every piece of software on phones is installed in such a way that it is inextricably tied to that particular piece of hardware. The only way you could copy one phone to another would be if it was a complete clone. Nandroid and other backups only work on the phone they were made. I can't think of anyway you could convert that backup into a vanilla (non-hardware specific) restore for other Strats.


----------

